# 2013 Specialized P bike sneak peak



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

I like what I see so far. Not much on specs yet. Sorry for the huge file.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooh. Glad I waited.

Are the two P.3 completes the same?


----------



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

when will they be out to the public for purchase?


----------



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

found these...
2013 Specialized P.3 Bikes with Custom Geometry - sspomer - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

Didn't say, I am thinking after they launch to dealers in July. As far as I can tell the P3 completes are the same, but no specs yet. This was the launch page to the dealers today.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

2013 Specialized P.Series Bikes - First Look - Pinkbike


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

How do the drop-outs work on those P-bikes? Anyone have a link to a close-up? 

I'm looking to buy/build a pump-track bike and this one is on my short list.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

wow, the anodized P3 really look ill. but kinda look like the new STPs tho


----------

